# IUI or IVF - how do you decide?



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi
I am just starting out on this journey and therefore still learning a lot about different options available to me.  One thing thats not clear to me yet is whether I go for IUI or IVF.

I am nearly 39 and as far as I know, very healthy, and I want to start the process as soon as possible.  But the more I read the more I am wondering if I should go straight to IVF and forget about IUI.  

What are your experiences?  Should I try IUI first and then move to IVF is things dont work out after a few goes?  I undesrtand the AMH test will give me an indication of my fertility levels but not the quality of my eggs so ...... HELP!!

Any advice welcome! PS I live in the Oxford area and am probably going to use the OFU for treatment.  Just need to get my GP referral!

Thanks for any advice 

lulumush x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lulumush - welcome and hope you make the right choice but get some tests and advice from the clinic first on what they suggest. IUI is a good start if everything is normal and you are unexplained infertility as you may just need a helping hand in the right direction. It is cheaper and a lot less invasive than IVF, are all the tests normal? Have you had tests to check your tubes etc. I would get your referral and go from there. Good luck and please ask if you have any questions on IUI sorry i don't know about IVF as not got there yet.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Lulumush,

The success rates for IUI are much lower than those for IVF and so if you are having to fund treatment yourself then it maybe worth going straight to IVF. Whilst I was having my IUIs there were ladies on the IUI ttc thread getting bfps but far more of us had bfns but have been successful with IVF.
Wishing you good luck with your journey whichever route you take


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi lulumush 
I would personally go straight for IVF. It is a lot more expensive and much more complicated than IUI but I feel I wasted about 9 months doing IUI which were all unsuccessful for me. Saying that, it does work for some. 
Good luck with whatever route you choose
x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there,

It's a tough choice and I'd advise getting some advice based on your individual situation.

I was advised to go directly to IVF because of my age (40), although I was healthy ( but did have some issues which could complicated fertility - endo, fibroids.  I actually chose to try IUI first, against advise because I felt IUI was less intrusive.

I was blessed and got pregnant with my first IUI - I'm now just a couple of days away from my due date.

Smiling xx


----------



## lulumush (Nov 21, 2010)

All
thanks for the v helpful advice - my instinct is to try IUI first as its less invasive as some of you say - but will see what the clinic says. 
On that - can any of you recommend a clinic - so far my options are narrowed to the Bridge in London or the OFU which is near whereI live. However teh Bridge charge a fortune for taking delivery of imported sperm and the OFU seem to have a very low success rate for IUI (and noone that I can see has had IUI treatment there - its an IVF place from what I gather so hard to get feedback from anyone who has treatment there).

*smiling * - coudl you share where you had treatment for IUI with me adn what your experience was like? Wishing you lots of luck in the remaining hours of your pregnancy (unless its already happened!!!) xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

lulumush - Just wanted to say my clinic also has no success rates for IUI but they do do it and if it's going to happen it will happen where ever you choose!
Hope the clinic you decide on advise you correctly and don't just think of the money! Good luck.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Lulumush, I'm at the same stage as you, though older. Why not do both?  I just did my first IUI and I'll be doing my first ivf in March if it didn't work.  (The age thing means I have to try my best this year).  IUI is ridiculously expensive in London, they really take the michael. Think about going abroad.
Best wishes


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi,  I am older now being 40 and my doctor never even mentioned IVF until I brought it up.  she advised i go down the road of IUI due to ivf being so invasive, but wasting cycles would be on my mind also.  I am to get first iui march


----------

